# Resident Evil 7? Xbox One exclusive?



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2014)

*Resident Evil 7? Xbox One exclusive? Playstation 4 exclusive? Who knows..*


*Spoiler*: __ 






 
According to some website known as Xbox Dynasty (*WARNING* It's in German), Capcom is going to reveal Resident Evil 7 this year and it's going to be exclusive to the Xbox One, which wouldn't be a surprise after Dead Rising 3 was an exclusive. , for anyone who cares

Article (translated from German)



> For the E3 2014 Capcom is planning an official announcement of Resident Evil 7 According to the latest rumors. Previously, it should, however, give a first teaser for the game in May. The special feature, however, is that the horror game is supposed to appear in January 2015 for the Xbox One.
> 
> This decision is intended to also be associated with the great and unexpected success of Xbox exclusive One Dead Rising 3. An official confirmation is yet awaited.











Oh boy 

This ride will be even more interesting than RE6.. 

I do wonder how Capcom can afford exclusives at this point tho.. They're broke as fuck..


*UPDATE*: *Capcom to announce a big title for PS4 at E3, possibly Resident Evil
*


According to the article below, Capcom is planning to announce a big title for PS4 at this year's E3, and it looks to be a new installment of the Resident Evil series.





> また、ＰＳ４向けでも米国で６月に開催予定の世界最大のゲーム見本市「Ｅ３」で、大作ゲームの発表を予定している。バイオハザードシリーズの新作とみられてお り、ファンの注目が高まっている。バイオハザードは最新作「６」が世界で５６０万本以上を販売しており、「７」も発売されると同程度の売り上げが期 待される。



There are other stuff mentioned as well but my Japanese language sucks so if anyone wants to translate, feel free to do so and I'll add them here.

Pepsiman(from neogaf) translated the full article, thank you!



> Could a Capcom Revival be coming at long last by way of a new Resident Evil? (by Naoki Fujiwara, April 19, 2014, 12:00.)
> 
> Having been preoccupied by the success of Monster Hunter 4 for the Nintendo 3DS portable gaming system, prominent game developer Capcom is significantly lagging behind when it comes to having a majorly profitable smartphone game to call its own. The company not only reduced its earning forcast for the fiscal quarter ending March 26 to the tune of 5 billion yen [approximately $50 million USD] in the wake of a game development cancellation, but it also has yet to put out any major software for the PlayStation 4 console, which has been received well in Western territories. Unless Capcom learns to stop depending so much on its Monster Hunter franchise, it could well find itself in a bind down the road.
> 
> ...





Now I'm thinking RE7 will just be multiplat.. Japan has no reason to announce anything Xbone related...


----------



## Monna (Mar 18, 2014)

Xbone exclusive? I guess no one is going to play this game then. With how RE6 was there is probably nothing to miss with this one anyway.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 18, 2014)

*Subtly implies people would play it anyway*

-------------

Joking aside, exclusive or not, I hope they don't try to have their cake an eat it too this go-around like they did with 6. Chris's storyline was straight up torture. "_Where the hell's all the ammo?!_"


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 18, 2014)

Resident evil 7 must be kinect only


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2014)

Shirker said:


> *Subtly implies people would play it anyway*
> 
> -------------
> 
> Joking aside, exclusive or not, I hope they don't try to have their cake an eat it too this go-around like they did with 6. Chris's storyline was straight up torture. "_Where the hell's all the ammo?!_"



I guess you didn't know that RE6 is the second best selling RE... RE5 and RE6 did so fucking well it's scary.. I mean I'd understand with 5 since it was decent.. But 6 was only quarter of a game.. Only the Leon part was done right..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 18, 2014)

it has nothing to do with what capcom can afford. its microsoft moneyhats


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2014)

I dunno, last I heard respawn was pretty mad that Xbox wasn't selling as expected.. So they kinda "regretted" not making Titanfall multiplat


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 18, 2014)

Not like a the game was gonna be good anyway.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2014)

I can't wait for RE7 to be multplayer only..


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 18, 2014)

Khris said:


> I can't for RE7 to be multplayer only..



inb4 Operation Raccoon City 2. 

....And Kinect Exclusive.


----------



## Monna (Mar 18, 2014)

Khris said:


> I guess you didn't know that RE6 is the second best selling RE... RE5 and RE6 did so fucking well it's scary.. I mean I'd understand with 5 since it was decent.. But 6 was only quarter of a game.. *Only the Leon part was done right..*


And even then it was still a chore to play. Some parts were completely broken (such as that long climbing segment at the end, oh god why is that even a thing)


----------



## Shirker (Mar 18, 2014)

Khris said:


> I guess you didn't know that RE6 is the second best selling RE... RE5 and RE6 did so fucking well it's scary.. I mean I'd understand with 5 since it was decent.. But 6 was only quarter of a game.



Yeah, I didn't. Don't follow RE and its fanbase all that much. I had no idea they did that well. How odd considering all the praise RE4 gets and I can't seem to find a single person that liked 6 ('cept for this one friend of mine, but he rides Capcom like I ride Sanic, so I don't consider his opinions of their work to be typical).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, I didn't. Don't follow RE and its fanbase all that much. I had no idea they did that well. How odd considering all the praise RE4 gets and I can't seem to find a single person that liked 6 ('cept for this one friend of mine, but he rides Capcom like I ride Sanic, so I don't consider his opinions of their work to be typical).



I still play 4 and 5 from time to time, especially the later with friends.. But yeah, 6 felt wrong.. I still gave it a C- though, maybe cuz it introduced Helena and brought back Sherry, two great characters like how RE5 introduced Sheva.. But I tell ya the gameplay and atmosphere were ass in RE6, it just felt wrong..

As for why it did so well, beats me... Maybe people eat up the "pew pew boom" so damn much.. I mean don't get me wrong, I like arcade war games, but we have a lot of those already and the survival horror genre is getting shafted lately..





Jane Crocker said:


> And even then it was still a chore to play. Some parts were completely broken (such as that long climbing segment at the end, oh god why is that even a thing)



But that campaign had Helena


----------



## Shirker (Mar 18, 2014)

Khris said:


> As for why it did so well, beats me... Maybe people eat up the "pew pew boom" so damn much.. I mean don't get me wrong, I like arcade war games, but we have a lot of those already and the survival horror genre is getting shafted lately.



Seems like high-budget survival horror games (or survival horror... anything... for that matter) is just kinda impossible to do now since the developers are expecting high returns and survival horror is a bit of a niche at this point. When it comes to horror, I've noticed that en masse, people enjoy the more visceral, frantic horror of grotesque figures screaming at you.

It's probably why indy games are so good at survival horror and the slow burn of an ever rising creep factor nowadays. They don't really have to worry nearly as much about seeing returns, so they don't have to compromise as much. A pity and a bit of a blessing at the same time.

Still, all that horror stuff aside, RE6 was just plain not good. Suffered countless examples of poor game design. Hopefully the focus is more... centralized this time around.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2014)

It's this expectation that every game should do CoD/Battlefield numbers when that is such an unrealistic expectation.  Last year Darkstalkers resurrection was the top selling game on PSN, but Capcom said that it didn't meet expectations so they dropped any plans relating to a reboot or a sequel..


----------



## Faelan (Mar 18, 2014)

Khris said:


> But that campaign had Helena



Best thing about the game, dear god was she the best thing about the game.


----------



## Esura (Mar 18, 2014)

This would be so fucking lame if this turns out true. As someone who really loved RE6 on PS3 this is kind of a slap in the face. Fucking Xbone exclusive? Fucking seriously?


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 19, 2014)

How much longer can Microsoft afford to pay 3rd party developers console exclusivity? I assume they are hoping it would pay off in the long run, which I don't see happening.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 19, 2014)

No one cares.


----------



## Reyes (Mar 19, 2014)

Don't think Capcom would accept the money hat.

both RE 5 & 6 sold alot of copies by being multiplat, don't see that changing.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 19, 2014)

"The war ends now"

Another military shooter then


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 19, 2014)

Zidane said:


> Don't think Capcom would accept the money hat.
> 
> *both RE 5 & 6 sold alot of copies by being multiplat,* don't see that changing.




It's not about how much you sell. It's how much you make in profit.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 19, 2014)

Dead Rising 3 I couldn't care less, but Resident Evil ?
Man I've got 180+ hours on RE6 PC and still playing this game ( And I don't like FPS, mind you. The multiple campaigns did it for me. )
I would be really disappointed if there wasn't a PC version ( Yes, couldn't care less about PS4 version and what not. )


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 19, 2014)

RE6 Chris Campaign


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Mar 19, 2014)

Khris said:


> I can't wait for RE7 to be multplayer only..



RE5 and RE6 practically were online only. Both games were fucking terrible when you weren't playing with a friend. Or drunk.

Still don't understand why they don't just make a game like RE4 with some atmospheric elements of the original games thrown in. It would be amazing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 19, 2014)

Maybe, but RE5 did it soooooooooo much better


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 19, 2014)

Mainline Resident Evil is not becoming exclusive. It's their best selling franchise, they're not backpedaling that one again after REmake. There's always spinoffs that can be exclusives.


----------



## Disaresta (Mar 19, 2014)

im an xbox one owner and even I wouldn't give half a drop piss if this was true.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 19, 2014)

Khris said:


> RE6 Chris Campaign



"WHERE IS ALL THE AMMO!?!"


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 21, 2014)

Its all good.

Shitty game developer + shitty console = bliss


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 20, 2014)

*UPDATE: Capcom to announce a big title for PS4 at E3, possibly Resident Evil*

Capcpom me if old.

Anyway, according to the article below, Capcom is planning to announce a big title for PS4 at this year's E3, and it looks to be a new installment of the Resident Evil series.





> また、ＰＳ４向けでも米国で６月に開催予定の世界最大のゲーム見本市「Ｅ３」で、大作ゲームの発表を予定している。バイオハザードシリーズの新作とみられてお り、ファンの注目が高まっている。バイオハザードは最新作「６」が世界で５６０万本以上を販売しており、「７」も発売されると同程度の売り上げが期 待される。



There are other stuff mentioned as well but my Japanese language sucks so if anyone wants to translate, feel free to do so and I'll add them here.

Pepsiman(from neogaf) translated the full article, thank you!



> Could a Capcom Revival be coming at long last by way of a new Resident Evil? (by Naoki Fujiwara, April 19, 2014, 12:00.)
> 
> Having been preoccupied by the success of Monster Hunter 4 for the Nintendo 3DS portable gaming system, prominent game developer Capcom is significantly lagging behind when it comes to having a majorly profitable smartphone game to call its own. The company not only reduced its earning forcast for the fiscal quarter ending March 26 to the tune of 5 billion yen [approximately $50 million USD] in the wake of a game development cancellation, but it also has yet to put out any major software for the PlayStation 4 console, which has been received well in Western territories. Unless Capcom learns to stop depending so much on its Monster Hunter franchise, it could well find itself in a bind down the road.
> 
> ...





Now I'm thinking RE7 will just be multiplat.. Japan has no reason to announce anything Xbone related...


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 20, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> Xbone exclusive? I guess no one is going to play this game then. With how RE6 was there is probably nothing to miss with this one anyway.



Of course they will. They obviously put in Xbone because it's going to be 

Reisdent Evil 7-Ultra brown military shooter number 812748173798173981731837413874748134798 

Prepare for an overhaul of RE people one that is truly full of horror while the game will ironically have none.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 20, 2014)

Khris said:


> Now I'm thinking RE7 will just be multiplat.. Japan has no reason to announce anything Xbone related...



Capcom already has one Xbox exclusive, remember?

Not that mainline Resident Evil will EVER be exclusive again but there's already some Japanese's exclusive like SWERY's D4 and Microsoft already said they nabbed an exclusive from a top tier Japanese developer, which would be cool if it was Platinum Games.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 20, 2014)

Oh boy?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 21, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Capcom already has one Xbox exclusive, remember?
> 
> Not that mainline Resident Evil will EVER be exclusive again but there's already some Japanese's exclusive like SWERY's D4 and Microsoft already said they nabbed an exclusive from a top tier Japanese developer, which would be cool if it was Platinum Games.



Dear God I hope not.. Platinum Games need to do things on their own without publisher interference... Capcom or EA handling a PG game would be bad.. Been a while since I saw a game (W101) that had many unlocks that weren't DLC...


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 21, 2014)

I don't think Capcom cares too much about Japan anymore. I think that is pretty obvious based on many of their recent moves, so the Xbox having little reach in Japan wouldn't be a big factor (Japan is yesterdays news in general).

Also, the whole "Capcom is broke thing" is largely exaggerated, it's mostly tabloid jibba jabber.

With that being said, Microsoft must be paying a buttload of money/funding the game if a Resident Evil is going to come out exclusively. Either that or this will have a much more modest budget than their last 2. 

Though Microsoft did convince them to have Dead Rising on Xbox and EA to bring over Titanfall, it wouldn't be the craziest thing ever.

Hope it is not like RE6, but if it's going to be marketed as an Xbox game, it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 21, 2014)

>I don't think Capcom cares too much about Japan anymore. 

Sorry VBD, but Monster Hunter says hi.. 

Hell, RE6 was huge in Japan.. 

Japan *IS* Capcom main focus.. Why do you think they're focusing on the mobile and social stuff.. Cuz it's also big in Japan..


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 21, 2014)

Khris said:


> >I don't think Capcom cares too much about Japan anymore.
> 
> Sorry VBD, but Monster Hunter says hi..
> 
> ...



Why do you think their games have become more westernized?

Yes, they make Monster Hunter - out of the many franchises that they've abandoned.

Resident evil is a terrible example imo, RE5 and RE6 are extremely westernized. How does selling well in Japan negate that? That's just extra credit and brand recognition.


Marvel vs Capcom, Dead Rising, Deep Down, DMC Remake, Resident Evil 6 - those are western pushes to me.


Actually, the social/mobile device thing is the first thing I thought of when I made my post. The reason why they are focusing on mobile devices isn't because it is big in Japan (otherwise they would have done that ages ago, it's not like this is a recent craze in Japan), it's because mobile gaming will become much bigger globally, especially in the United States. They're trying to get a piece of an expanding pie.

The market is more geared toward the west, and Capcom is going with that stride. Monster Hunter doesn't really nullify that. This is the same company that ditched Megaman, Japan is more of a niche market now. They still have stuff that does good in Japan, but to me it seems like Capcom is ditching their roots and putting their company in a different direction.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 21, 2014)

Wait.. How can you brush off MH like a minor thing? It's one of Capcom's biggest franchises right now.. It being huge in Japan solidifies that Capcom aren't stepping away from the Japanese market any time soon..

How is RE being westernized negate that it did great in Japan? It's like saying a Japanese game doing well in the west is a non-factor to its sequel.. 

If you're gonna invest in a growing trend you'd usually start where its most hot.. The mobile/social stuff IIRC is bigger in Japan than it is in the west.. However, regardless if Capcom wants to get it on the "expanding pie", it doesn't really mean that Capcom are shifting focus.. If it's hot in Japan and growing in the west, than they're covering all targets..

I will admit that I might have been partially wrong tho.. I won't say they're "shifting focus", I'd say they're covering all grounds..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 21, 2014)

One's gotta wonder why people still think Capcom is "broke" because of one random sourceless article saying they're in the poorhouse when they consistently announce profit every fiscal year, buy chinese shares for the mobile market, build a new development studio and then build 2 new R&D studios for next gen and mobile games.

Seems like growth is bad.



Khris said:


> Dear God I hope not.. Platinum Games need to do things on their own without publisher interference... Capcom or EA handling a PG game would be bad.. Been a while since I saw a game (W101) that had many unlocks that weren't DLC...



Fun fact: Bayonetta was originally supposed to be Xbox exclusive since Kamiya's team didn't have PS3 experience and it's easier to develop for the 360. Sega said they wanted multiplat and that's why they ported the game themselves.

Microsoft doesn't really does the usual publisher interference with Japanese Developers cause they don't know what the fuck they could interfere with. That's why Itakagi liked the 360 when he was making Ninja Gaiden, it was easier to develop and Microsoft gave him free reign.


----------



## Vault (Apr 23, 2014)

Residen Evil will be pay to win. I don't know how that would work but lol Capcom,  they have ruined enough childhoods enough as it is.


----------



## random user (Apr 24, 2014)

Meanwhile, now it's PS4 exclusive. Or at least first release.



> *
> Capcom Will Announce Major PS4 Title At E3, Likely Resident Evil 7*


----------



## Disaresta (Apr 24, 2014)

And capcom continues to be worthless.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Apr 24, 2014)

i hate to say it, but i probably will hold off on buying this one - no matter what console it's for. RE6 was alright, but it was nothing memorable. RE5 falls in that same boat for me, unfortunately. 

i'll just continue to play classic resident evil games for now


----------



## random user (Apr 25, 2014)

After all the backlash they might change their approach. I liked 6 all right, though it was more of an adventure game than survival.

They should do what smart people do and just make a spin-off action series while keeping core one as a survival experience.

But then again...
>smart
>capcom


----------



## Enclave (Apr 25, 2014)

Honestly?  I wouldn't be surprised if RE7 was originally planned to be Xbone exclusive but now is being considered for PS4 exclusive.  Capcom just has to look at sales and the current trends to see that there's more profit potential in the PS4 than the Xbone right now.  Hell, Sony is still struggling to meet demand for the PS4 while Microsoft just halted production on the Xbone until they can move more of their already existing stock.

Also, speaking as a PS4 owner?  I don't care either way.  I expect Resident Evil to be built with the COD audience in mind again which means the game is not for me in the slightest.


----------



## Esura (Apr 25, 2014)

I hope they bring back Sherry and Jake for RE7 at least. Sherry was so fucking cute in RE6, and had the best weapons out of all the characters in Mercenaries mode.


----------



## random user (Apr 28, 2014)

Meanwhile the 6th live action movie is announced.

How in fucks name movies managed to line up with games in numbers...


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 28, 2014)

When the main actress and the director/producer/writer are married you know it is going to be made.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 28, 2014)

more real time movies?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 28, 2014)

random user said:


> Meanwhile the 6th live action movie is announced.
> 
> How in fucks name movies managed to line up with games in numbers...



RE's got, like, 37 games that aren't numbered. 'snot _that_ difficult.


----------



## random user (Apr 29, 2014)

Shirker said:


> RE's got, like, 37 games that aren't numbered. 'snot _that_ difficult.


they aren't numbered and shit, so they don't count


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 29, 2014)

^Wouldn't necessarily say that Zero and CV suck, but fair point

is capcom bankrupt yet?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 29, 2014)

I still dream with some kind of HD collection for Zero and Remake.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 29, 2014)

You know what's the worst thing about the real time movies? Is people mostly claim that "Resident Evil movies suck" when in reality the CGI movies aren't half bad, that really sticks to me for some reason..


----------



## random user (Apr 29, 2014)

CGI movies are pretty decent compared to live action ones, and what's important they are actually RE movies, but if they saw a theatrical release they'd tank hard only solidifying the notion that all movies sucked.
In the end capcom only cares about money (which they really need now), and those live action movies bring money for some reason. Like good money.
So there probably won't be any other, *actual* RE movies anymore.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 29, 2014)

I only watched the first three live action movies and still haven't watched any of the CGI ones.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 29, 2014)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I only watched the first three live action movies and still haven't watched any of the CGI ones.



The CGI are decent if you're really into the series' characters although I have no fucking clue why would anyone see the live actions movies, outside the first.


----------



## random user (Apr 29, 2014)

The great irony is, of all the movies that required no reboot but still got it, this _*one*_ fucking series that would actual benefit from it... gets jack.

Six movies. Six. Seis. Roku. Sechs. All successful. Head can't wrap around it.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 29, 2014)

I actually read a Cracked article once about why that is.

It essentially boiled down to "The game's story blows and is too convoluted. The movie stories also blow pretty hard, but are easier to follow and have action on their side, which actually makes them better as far as narrative." 

I'll see if I can find it.

---------------------------



There ya go. I've got no real point of reference since generally, i don't care for RE (games or movies), so read at your own discretion. Not only did this article rub people the wrong way, it was written by Luke McKinney, and Luke isn't that great a writer.


----------



## random user (Apr 29, 2014)

Well yeah, that's obvious, but it at best explains 2-3 movies. 6 movies? And with such continuous success? There are far less awful flicks that cannot survive one sequel and they are all easy to follow and have crappy 3D action as well.

I think majority were released close to Halloween and the game's cred as a horror related media boosts the interest.
Like "ohh, we gotta see a scary movie man, it's halloween. I heard about this Resident Evil game, it like has scary zombies and stuff man, let's go see it". > 200 mils.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 29, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The CGI are decent if you're really into the series' characters although I have no fucking clue why would anyone see the live actions movies, outside the first.



I watched the first back in the days in the theater because it was a RE movie in a time when RE was still great and video-games movies were almost nonexistent, I liked it, then the second sucked, I watched the third in a day when I had nothing better to do and it was okay, I liked how they were smart enough to go their own separate way instead of trying to make a craptastic interpretation of the games story while mixing their own plot in the middle like they did in the second movie, even though I enjoyed, I didn't enjoy it enough to watch any of the sequels and I don't think i ever will.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 29, 2014)

random user said:


> Well yeah, that's obvious, but it at best explains 2-3 movies. 6 movies? And with such continuous success? There are far less awful flicks that cannot survive one sequel and they are all easy to follow and have crappy 3D action as well.
> 
> I think majority were released close to Halloween and the game's cred as a horror related media boosts the interest.
> Like "ohh, we gotta see a scary movie man, it's halloween. I heard about this Resident Evil game, it like has scary zombies and stuff man, let's go see it". > 200 mils.



It's so accurate it scares me


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 29, 2014)

I think I am the only person in the world that enjoys Resident Evil 2 movie unironically, only because its a cheesy action flick with some _decent_ RE fan service.


----------



## Enclave (Apr 29, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> I think I am the only person in the world that enjoys Resident Evil 2 movie unironically, only because its a cheesy action flick with some _decent_ RE fan service.



Naw, my friend Ethan and myself also enjoy it.  It's some nice stupid campy fun.  We laughed up a storm in the theatre watching it when it came out.  We also found it funny that so few people in the theatre found the movie hilarious.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 29, 2014)

I think that's why I continue to watch the series, me and my friends were watching Afterlife and my Travis was like "this part onward is for MC only" then a few seconds later the black guy was snatched up in the sewers. Though that Wesker Fight absolutely terrible, no matter how you spin it.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 1, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> One's gotta wonder why people still think Capcom is "broke" because of one random sourceless article saying they're in the poorhouse when they consistently announce profit every fiscal year, buy chinese shares for the mobile market, build a new development studio and then build 2 new R&D studios for next gen and mobile games.
> 
> Seems like growth is bad.




I think it is just the norm for people to assume all Japanese video game companies are about to go out of business .


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 2, 2014)

Claire Redfield as the possible protagonist.

And just like that, I'm probably getting this.


----------



## Nemesis (May 2, 2014)

Claire as protagonist, yes I can go with that.

Alice from movies in the game?  NOOOOOOO *checks and sees that it is mercenaries mode*. Neh I'm not against that, mercenaries is fun and isn't actually part of the game canon.

That is of course if all of the above is true.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Claire Redfield as the possible protagonist.
> 
> And just like that, I'm probably getting this.



Wesker returning? 

I knew it, Kubo was in charge of the series ever since RE5...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 2, 2014)

If Claire is in, then its a done deal. Day one for me.


----------



## Shirker (May 3, 2014)

Khris said:


> Wesker returning?
> 
> I knew it, Kubo was in charge of the series ever since RE5...



Good thing he visably dodged that missle in RE5, otherwise, this reveal would be _rediculous_.


----------



## Xiammes (May 3, 2014)

Even if the rockets hit, why is everyone assuming he should have died. Weren't we firing rockets and exploding them in his face just a few chapters before? Always seemed silly that two rockets and some lava could put him down in that Ourabouras form.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2014)

Something tells me that they're just gonna screw him up.. He was kinda a kickass boss..


----------



## Xiammes (May 3, 2014)

Of course they will ruin him, give him less then 7 minutes of development time.


----------



## Shirker (May 3, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Even if the rockets hit, why is everyone assuming he should have died. Weren't we firing rockets and exploding them in his face just a few chapters before? Always seemed silly that two rockets and some lava could put him down in that Ourabouras form.



Xiammes, surely you've been playing the vidja gams long enough to know as well as anyone that game damage and plot damage might as well take place in 2 completely different universes.


----------



## Xiammes (May 3, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Xiammes, surely you've been playing the vidja gams long enough to know as well as anyone that game damage and plot damage might as well take place in 2 completely different universes.



Of course, still doesn't mean I don't find it retarded that how they supposedly killed Wesker. Seems like Capcom thinks so too if they are bringing him back.


----------



## random user (May 3, 2014)

So they're still clinging to old characters. Do something new already.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 3, 2014)

... Wesker melted into lava, he should be dead


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 3, 2014)

random user said:


> So they're still clinging to old characters. Do something new already.



We had something new. Neo Umbrella and Ada Clones and more terrorist organizations in Revelations and whatever the fuck. Every time they do a new villain, it's a disposable one.

Wesker's the best thing about modern Resident Evil, the more we have of Evil Johnny Bravo/Neo, the better. The rest is just filler.


----------



## Naruto (May 3, 2014)

Any news on platform availability? I'm thinking we need to wait for E3 but I'm tagging the whole arcade atm so I figured I'd ask.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2014)

To be honest after RE6, I would not mind a reboot of the series.


----------



## Esura (May 3, 2014)

Yeah....rebooting the RE series might be the last thing they'd want to do. Capcom is going to want to capitalize on older characters for fan appeal. About as close to a reboot we'd get is a RE4-esque game where the story is a bit removed from the main stuff. A lot of people been clamoring for a Claire Redfield return for a long time too.


----------



## random user (May 3, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> We had something new. Neo Umbrella and Ada Clones and more terrorist organizations in Revelations and whatever the fuck. Every time they do a new villain, it's a disposable one.
> 
> Wesker's the best thing about modern Resident Evil, the more we have of Evil Johnny Bravo/Neo, the better. The rest is just filler.


None of that was actually new though, just a lazy rehash. Same ideas with different names.

For a series that's now nothing like what is started as, I don't see the point of clinging to the same characters and trying to stuff them in every new situation, even outside games. Well, for brand recognition obviously. But I doubt anyone really cares that much who's in it. Apart from modern Wesker for cheese layers, none of the characters in the franchise are much different from cardboard.

_What's that, zombies on the moon? No, no, call that space swat team off, we're sending either Redfield or Kennedy, those are our only options here people._

Doesn't even have to be a reboot, RE is not MGS, it doesn't have to endlessly continue the same storyline with the same people. It can easily be an anthology.
Have zombies appear somewhere new, have new characters to deal with them. Stuff some token cameos. AAA productions values. Done.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 3, 2014)

I hope Chris gets infected by the G-Virus and we have to kill him.


----------



## Esura (May 3, 2014)

Nah, I like Chris. Let's have Leon get infected.

They should have RE7 star Claire _and_ Sherry. Would be awesome...and hot. Have Leon in as the infected character and final boss...would be a RE2 reunion baby!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Any news on platform availability? I'm thinking we need to wait for E3 but I'm tagging the whole arcade atm so I figured I'd ask.



Safe to assume it'll be PS4/Xbone.. Unless Capcom will go for dat cash grab and make it cross-gen


----------



## Esura (May 3, 2014)

I'd be down for that personally. I'm not interested in getting any new consoles at the moment.


----------



## random user (May 3, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Any news on platform availability? I'm thinking we need to wait for E3 but I'm tagging the whole arcade atm so I figured I'd ask.


So far the only info is


> Japanese publication Sankei Shinbum has reported that Capcom will unveil Resident Evil 7 for PlayStation 4 at E3 in June.



But it's safe to assume that xbone announcement will follow.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 4, 2014)

Esura said:


> Nah, I like Chris. Let's have Leon get infected.
> 
> They should have RE7 star Claire _and_ Sherry. Would be awesome...and hot. Have Leon in as the infected character and final boss...would be a RE2 reunion baby!





Oh the feels I would experience.

Though Leon is their untouchable star, I doubt it'll happen.


----------



## Esura (May 4, 2014)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Oh the feels I would experience.
> 
> Though Leon is their untouchable star, I doubt it'll happen.





True, true.

I don't care how they do it, they just need to bring adult Sherry back. She's too damn hot and cute to just shelve like a third rate character like HUNK.

The suckiest part about the whole negative reception RE6 got is that they may go back to a RE4/RE5 control scheme with 7 instead of the control scheme they used...which is probably the best in the series...hell, some of the best TPS controls in the genre I'd say.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 4, 2014)

I hated the gameplay of RE6 so much I couldn't even finish the demo of any scenario and still have not played the full game.


----------



## Esura (May 4, 2014)

What did you hate about it? Curious.


----------



## random user (May 4, 2014)

If you pretend 6 is an action spin-off it's quite enjoyable.
I actually wonder, if they took Chris's campaign away, wold it still get all the flack.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 4, 2014)

Esura said:


> What did you hate about it? Curious.



I don't remember, I just remember i didn't like it.


----------



## Esura (May 4, 2014)

random user said:


> If you pretend 6 is an action spin-off it's quite enjoyable.
> I actually wonder, if they took Chris's campaign away, wold it still get all the flack.



Yes it would. Don't see why not since the other campaigns (except for Ada's to a certain extent) is very action oriented. Even Leon's, which is why I never understood why Capcom try to pretend is was some semi blast to the past. If you didn't like one campaign there was a very good chance you wouldn't like the others.

Capcom needs to stop sugar coating this shit and embrace the action fully. RE7 would be all the better cause of it.



the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I don't remember, I just remember i didn't like it.



Ah...


----------



## random user (May 4, 2014)

It's not just about action, the games were already all action for 3 iterations. In case of RE what's more important is the mood, you can make it as action oriented as you want if the mood is right, that was the key to RE4's success.

In 6 all other campaigns apart from Chris's still had enough of dark, gloomy parts, building up the tension. Chris's campaign wasn't even trying, it was straight up shooter. You got action pieces with team members in daylight in open spaces, with virtually unlimited ammo, including rocket launchers and what not. I think at that point they weren't even fighting zombies. It completely dis-balanced the game and took away any suspense for the rest of the story.

It's the definition of taking things too far.
And right after RE5 proved that you can build up suspense in daylight.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 4, 2014)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I hated the gameplay of RE6 so much I couldn't even finish the demo of any scenario and still have not played the full game.



The gameplay of RE 6 is actually the best of the entire series. It's just that the campaign is so unbearably, unbelievably, uncontrollably shitty that the game fucking enjoys putting you in shitty situations and outright stealing control of your character for the illusion of "challenge". And in a game where you actually have so much freedom of play, it's just that more aggravating. The campaign itself is so poorly designed that several people misconstrue the problem to be due to the gameplay. Which is why the game feels so different when you're playing in mercenaries.

The movements are tight, aiming matters which is directly related to your melee combos in and you can counter in case of someone landing an attack on you. And you can really focus on cleaning your run so that you can get those extra combos in. There are a shit load of tools at your disposal and when you actually manage to get the gist of it, chaining them together feels incredibly fluid. This is the kind of gameplay I genuinely believe only Japanese Developers like Platinum Games or Capcom can pull off. 

Like when you Pistol headshot into dash and then kick jump into shotgun and then 180 degree quickshot into throw and pile driver while watching the combo meter go up.

The only time I get that silky smooth feeling of perfect, rising gameplay is when I play Devil May Cry. Yeah, the guns are weak but only because who thought about the combat system wanted the player to always mix gunplay with melee for more choice in combat.

And this is what's fucked up about Resident Evil 6. The mechanics are solid and tight and really great. But they're geared toward an action game. And Capcom is so bent on making a game that "calls to its roots" that puts you in a position where your controls practically don't matter. Because it's totally a survival horror, guys! NOW DO THESE 600 FUCKING QTES IN A ROW BECAUSE THAT'S WHAT PEOPLE WANT. YOU CAN BARELY MOVE DESPITE BEING A FUCKING POWERHOUSE BECAUSE IT'S SCAAAAAAAAARY.

You can't have dynamic freedom of character if you want to pull a proper survival horror game. That's just how it is. That's why all of the best survival horror games have "dated" controls. Because those controls actually work to the game's advantage. You need to feel overwhelmed, not like feel like Dante. Which is the main reason why Resident Evil really started going to hell with Resident Evil 4, no matter how more focused that game was in overall design.

Anyway, the series doesn't need a reboot. It just needs good games.


----------



## The World (May 4, 2014)

RE: Revelations >>>>>>>>>> RE5 >>>>>>>>>RE6

even though I never played 6 just the demo


----------



## Esura (May 4, 2014)

random user said:


> It's not just about action, the games were already all action for 3 iterations. In case of RE what's more important is the mood, you can make it as action oriented as you want if the mood is right, that was the key to RE4's success.
> 
> In 6 all other campaigns apart from Chris's still had enough of dark, gloomy parts, building up the tension. Chris's campaign wasn't even trying, it was straight up shooter. You got action pieces with team members in daylight in open spaces, with virtually unlimited ammo, including rocket launchers and what not. I think at that point they weren't even fighting zombies. It completely dis-balanced the game and took away any suspense for the rest of the story.
> 
> ...



Actually, that's the one aspect I liked about Chris' campaign. It was straight action and it stuck with it. That's the issue I have with Leon's and Ada's campaign. Yeah it had those "dark, gloomy parts" but it was inconsistent as certain parts were juxtaposed with heavy action segments back to back. Chris' campaign was just one rollercoaster that stayed the course the whole way thing, same with Jake's. 

There wasn't that much ammo in Chris's campaign though, which is kind of funny and ironic. I've always had more ammo in the other campaigns than Chris' and I had to often rely on physical moves in order to conserve ammo.


----------



## random user (May 4, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You can't have dynamic freedom of character if you want to pull a proper survival horror game. That's just how it is. That's why all of the best survival horror games have "dated" controls. Because those controls actually work to the game's advantage. You need to feel overwhelmed, not like feel like Dante.


That is very true. When Code Veronica HD was released a number of reviewers were complaining how it doesn't have the generic modern dynamic camera and controls. "Waah, it's hard to control, it's disorienting, wahh". That's the fucking point, it's a survival game, you're supposed to count every bullet and feel disoriented.
Modern gaming is so used to standard issue dynamic camera and controls, that no wonder creativity in games went down the toilet with last 2 gens. The idea of having fixed angles, original control schemes, variations in view mods is now considered inferior, even though in a lot of cases it can drastically improve the experience in variety of genres. And give game personality and memorability.

Not to rant about it, but MGS is another great example. When you look at last 2 installments, the word generic and uninspired comes to mind. Gone are the interesting level designs, where, even despite fixed camera, you felt much more freedom because you actually had a range of tools and abilities to overcome that, feeling like an actual human being on the spot. Now there's no need for first person view, peaking around corners, hiding behind objects and listening to different signs of presence, all the good stuff. Now you just stand around corner and use dynamic camera to mark all the enemies on the entire map.


----------



## Esura (May 4, 2014)

Honestly, even back then I've always felt that having restrictive controls didn't amplify the atmosphere, it just made  the game not fun to play. Inventory management is one thing (that's cool), fixed camera and restricting controls is another.

And what MGS game you play where you just stand around corner to mark all enemies on the entire map?


----------



## random user (May 4, 2014)

It's not supposed to be fun to play, as in it's easy to run and shoot now, so fun.
You get fun from survival games by... surviving. Overcoming obstacles and surviving. If it's easy and fun, you're doing it wrong.

That's the very thing I was talking about.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 4, 2014)

If you guys don't like marking you can just turn it off. Its what I do, I also turn off that marker when an enemy gets suspicious. Unless of course, you don't feel like leading your fingers into the options menu.

Anyway, to something more relevant to the thread.


----------



## Xiammes (May 4, 2014)

Resident Evil doesn't need to go back to prerendered backgrounds and fixed camra angles, RE4 was great without all of those. Just bring back emphasis on puzzles, tank controls(RE4 style), limited ammo(make shots actually count), less cqc, inventory management and bring back the atmosphere and they are ready to go in my eyes.

I would love Capcom if they did something like Konami did with the RE franchise, release lower budget RE games in the same style as original RE games, and make major releases like RE4.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 5, 2014)

The World said:


> RE: Revelations >>>>>>>>>> RE5 >>>>>>>>>RE6
> 
> even though I never played 6 just the demo



I agree with this too.. RE Revelations had issues but man it did surprises me in a lot of areas.

RE6 was a mess. A mess that I hated with passion.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 5, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Resident Evil doesn't need to go back to prerendered backgrounds and fixed camra angles, RE4 was great without all of those. Just bring back emphasis on puzzles, *tank controls(RE4 style)*, limited ammo(make shots actually count), less cqc, inventory management and bring back the atmosphere and they are ready to go in my eyes.



Why RE4 style when compared to 5, though? Genuinely curious here.


----------



## Xiammes (May 5, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Why RE4 style when compared to 5, though? Genuinely curious here.



There isn't much difference, I just said RE4 because it was the better game.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 5, 2014)

They just need to reboot the whole RE franchise and take a cue from Last of Us or Walking Dead. They need to make us feel that we are really the only ones left in the world filled with zombies and Umbrella employees trying tl hunt you down for reasons unknown. Make Ada Wong the main character and make Leon the final boss. 

And only traditional weapons in game, not some magical rocket launchers, grenade lunchers and mini guns. We should be able to craft our own weapon. Like in Dead Island but not too much over the top. Keep things simple and realistic and shit. 

And the game should be set in Japan. Not in America, Africa and Britain


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 5, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> There isn't much difference, I just said RE4 because it was the better game.



Fair enough. Although knifing a beaner 20 times on the ground to save ammo isn't exactly fun. At least in 5, you get melee prompts when they're down.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2014)

Was it me or did the RE6 mercenaries mode sucked? Never got into as much as I did in RE5.. I dunno why..


----------



## Xiammes (May 5, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Fair enough. Although knifing a beaner 20 times on the ground to save ammo isn't exactly fun. At least in 5, you get melee prompts when they're down.



I said less CQC, knifing shouldn't be as much of a option, if you waste ammo you should be stuck with the shitty knife. Maybe make the knife equipable like old RE games, but don't make it take up a slot.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 5, 2014)

They need to let us use the 'surroundings' more.. No ammo? Melee a zombie adjacent to a wall and watch your character slam his head to it.

Add more animations, like when you get hit by a zombie and your hp is critical you get staggered down to the ground and you need to crawl your ass to safety, or find some objects like shards of glass, some bricks or rocks that you can use to kill the zombie. Capcom should step up and be creative


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 5, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> I said less CQC, knifing shouldn't be as much of a option, if you waste ammo you should be stuck with the shitty knife. Maybe make the knife equipable like old RE games, but don't make it take up a slot.



If you really want to kill off the CQC (Missed it when I first read your post), you should just change the knife's purpose to the melee counter items of the REmake. If a zombie grabs you, you just knife/taser the fucker in the face.

The combat knife just becomes obtuse in modern Resident Evil since melee is plain better. That became obvious in 4 since there's no melee prompt when a beaner is down and you have no choice but to spam it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 5, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> They just need to reboot the whole RE franchise and *take a cue from Last of Us or Walking Dead.* They need to make us feel that we are really the only ones left in the world filled with zombies and Umbrella employees trying tl hunt you down for reasons unknown. Make Ada Wong the main character and make Leon the final boss.
> 
> And only traditional weapons in game, not some magical rocket launchers, grenade lunchers and mini guns. We should be able to craft our own weapon. Like in Dead Island but not too much over the top. Keep things simple and realistic and shit.
> 
> And the game should be set in Japan. Not in America, Africa and Britain


Hell fucking NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IN FACT NO NO NO.


----------



## Xiammes (May 5, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If you really want to kill off the CQC (Missed it when I first read your post), you should just change the knife's purpose to the melee counter items of the REmake. If a zombie grabs you, you just knife/taser the fucker in the face.
> 
> The combat knife just becomes obtuse in modern Resident Evil since melee is plain better. That became obvious in 4 since there's no melee prompt when a beaner is down and you have no choice but to spam it.



I don't want to completely kill off CQC, but it is game breaking, I managed to beat most of RE4 with a knife. It would be better if you had to select the knife and it did less stun damage.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 5, 2014)

random user said:


> That is very true. When Code Veronica HD was released a number of reviewers were complaining how it doesn't have the generic modern dynamic camera and controls. "Waah, it's hard to control, it's disorienting, wahh". That's the fucking point, it's a survival game, you're supposed to count every bullet and feel disoriented.
> Modern gaming is so used to standard issue dynamic camera and controls, that no wonder creativity in games went down the toilet with last 2 gens. The idea of having fixed angles, original control schemes, variations in view mods is now considered inferior, even though in a lot of cases it can drastically improve the experience in variety of genres. And give game personality and memorability.
> 
> Not to rant about it, but MGS is another great example. When you look at last 2 installments, the word generic and uninspired comes to mind. Gone are the interesting level designs, where, even despite fixed camera, you felt much more freedom because you actually had a range of tools and abilities to overcome that, feeling like an actual human being on the spot. Now there's no need for first person view, peaking around corners, hiding behind objects and listening to different signs of presence, all the good stuff. Now you just stand around corner and use dynamic camera to mark all the enemies on the entire map.



You certainly remember MGS much differently than myself. MGS 1 felt very constricted level wise compared to the rest.


----------



## random user (May 5, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> You certainly remember MGS much differently than myself. MGS 1 felt very constricted level wise compared to the rest.


Only because 2 and 3 brought ingenious innovations while staying true to the idea, after which you can't go back. I was mainly talking about them, though I'd still take 1 over generic and uninspired Call of Zeroes.
Not that there's any actual choice of course.


----------



## Nemesis (May 5, 2014)

random user said:


> That is very true. When Code Veronica HD was released a number of reviewers were complaining how it doesn't have the generic modern dynamic camera and controls. "Waah, it's hard to control, it's disorienting, wahh". That's the fucking point, it's a survival game, you're supposed to count every bullet and feel disoriented.



You do realise that actually the reason for those camera issues in CV HD amongst the fixed camera angles in the old RE was not by design but by technical limitations of said games.

Now going back to those would be great but they were not done deliberately as a way to make the game more scary.   Now something I do agree on is please limit the ammo in the next Resident Evil game. (Though I will say I still do Enjoy most of Leon's scenario in 6)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 5, 2014)

Nemesis said:


> You do realise that actually the reason for those camera issues in CV HD amongst the fixed camera angles in the old RE was not by design but by technical limitations of said games.



Not really. Resident Evil Remake's camera was completely deliberate. And it's part of the reason why it's the better survival horror of the series. The fixed camera remained for so long because it was part of the series' visuals. It's why Resident Evil 5 had a way of applying a fixed camera to the "horror" DLC.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 6, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Hell fucking NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> IN FACT NO NO NO.



Eh why not?? Thats why its called a remake. The game needs a fresh start and overhaul. And its not like they need to completely copy from both of those titles that i mentioned.

Its survival horror right? How can you call RE a survival horror when you can find rocket launchers, grenade launchers, magnums, and ammo almost everywhere? 

Crafting weapons/ammo adds more pressure and depth to gameplay, and the lack of ammo and materials will force you to play smart. Melee prompts are cool but only in certain situations/spots.


----------



## Esura (May 6, 2014)

Well, RE6 controls much, much better than The Last of Us for one. So in that regard it would be a downgrade if they go TLOU on it.

And before someone starts, no I don't hate TLOU, I actually like it.

EDIT: RE series isn't survival horror anymore....and hasn't been for a long fucking time. People need to let that shit go.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 6, 2014)

But Crapcom said they would go old school and bring back survival horror. 

RE series has been shit since RE5 they really need a remake. I cant even understand whats happening with the story anymore.


----------



## Esura (May 6, 2014)

Eh...story isn't really all that hard to understand even with all the weird localization quality issues the series had over the years.

The quality of the story however...well, that's for you to decide.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 6, 2014)

Quality of the story has always been C+ to me except maybe RE2 and RE4 and Veronica.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 6, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Eh why not?? Thats why its called a remake. The game needs a fresh start and overhaul. And its not like they need to completely copy from both of those titles that i mentioned.
> 
> Its survival horror right? How can you call RE a survival horror when you can find rocket launchers, grenade launchers, magnums, and ammo almost everywhere?
> 
> Crafting weapons/ammo adds more pressure and depth to gameplay, and the lack of ammo and materials will force you to play smart. Melee prompts are cool but only in certain situations/spots.



because I don't want anything from those games in the Resident Evil series. In fact The Last of Us is not a survivor horror  game.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 6, 2014)

What is it then?? Survival drama?


----------



## Esura (May 6, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> What is it then?? Survival drama?



It's definitely not a survival horror. A stealth action game is more like it.


----------



## Death-kun (May 6, 2014)

I don't know how TLoU can be considered survival horror. 60% of the game is spent fighting/sneaking around regular people with guns, and the other 40% is spent fighting/sneaking around mushroom zombies, most of which Joel points out their locations as soon as he enters a room. And if he doesn't point them out explicitly, "listening in" reveals all of their locations. There's a few jump scares and a few eerie locations, like the sewer and the dark room full of Clickers, but that's about it.

Still scarier than current Resident Evil, though.


----------



## Esura (May 6, 2014)

New Resident Evil isn't trying to be scary though.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 6, 2014)

Stealth survival it is then. But im talking about TLou's atmosphere and story. Crapcom can take inspiration from it. As or gameplay mechanics, they can implement some from dead island and walking dead.


----------



## Death-kun (May 6, 2014)

Esura said:


> New Resident Evil isn't trying to be scary though.



But it's classified as "survival horror" for some reason, isn't it?


----------



## Esura (May 6, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Stealth survival it is then. But im talking about TLou's atmosphere and story. Crapcom can take inspiration from it. As or gameplay mechanics, they can implement some from dead island and walking dead.



One thing I can agree with is that adopting TLOU's atmosphere wouldn't hurt. That said, I don't think it's type of storytelling is suitable for something as campy as the RE series. Gameplay mechanics....nope. Why do you keep mentioning Walking Dead? Its practically an interactive visual novel and Dead Island is an action heavy FPS.



Death-kun said:


> But it's classified as "survival horror" for some reason, isn't it?



I've actually never seen Capcom call RE series survival horror fully in years. They do try to beat around the bush with it in some interviews and try to say they are trying to capture some "essence" of survival horror or come up new weird genre names for the newer ones in other interviews but...yeah. Old school RE is deader than dead. Fate was sealed when RE4 became the phenomenon it did and RE5 becoming the best selling RE game in history.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 6, 2014)

Wait. By Walking Dead, i mean the TV show lol. Imagine the prison as your home base, Ada can meet some people along the way and they might band together and build a community, until you stumble upon another main character who was an escaped employee from Umbrella who knows the cure and shit. Come on Crapcom should use their imagination.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 6, 2014)

Capcom did call RE: Revelations a survivor horror.


----------



## Esura (May 6, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Wait. By Walking Dead, i mean the TV show lol. Imagine the prison as your home base, Ada can meet some people along the way and they might band together and build a community, until you stumble upon another main character who was an escaped employee from Umbrella who knows the cure and shit. Come on Crapcom should use their imagination.



Ohhhh, ok I get ya now.

The last thing they should do is ape Walking Dead though since that's the popular thing right now and it would just make Capcom look like shameless copy cats. RE6's premise was actually pretty interesting. The execution of it might leave little to be desired to some but its hard to deny that dealing with bio-terrorism in motherfucking China is pretty unique and different.


----------



## Stein (May 9, 2014)

All RE needs is more Ada and more HUNK.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2014)

WTF? Damnation is really good, should have been a spin-off game instead of ORC... Or hell, I would easily buy it as RE6..


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 13, 2014)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I hated the gameplay of RE6 so much I couldn't even finish the demo of any scenario and still have not played the full game.



I found the game at a cheap price and bought it, will eventually play it when I have the time, maybe after finishing the game I'm playing at the moment.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2014)

Playing with a friend helps..


----------



## KevKev (May 17, 2014)

Make it like RE4 pls


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2014)

Did I say how much I hated RE6? I can't even replay the damn game. I usually do that no matter the quality but damn it.  RE6 doesn't deserved that from me. 

Also

*Next Resident Evil similar to Revelations, E3 2014, not RE7*



Thread got locked because no strong source behind it. I would not mind tho.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 3, 2014)

warning ...?
german?

why would need a warning for tha--

SEIG HEIL


----------



## Naruto (Sep 1, 2014)

Do we have confirmed platforms for this yet?

Was this all just Revelations 2?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes we do.. It's on "everything but WiiU"

EDIT: They'll probably still announce this.. Action Resident Evil is Capcom's fattest cash cow along with Monster Hunter..


----------

